# How does rap make you feel? A quartet of 21 savage, Migos, Travis, and Pop Smoke.



## 420LLIE (Mar 23, 2022)

I really admire these kids. Especially 21 savage is my favorite among them. I think Savage Mode is one of the best rap albums ever. Heads over high, intense indica, snob and paranoia.

Are these crazy boys very popular in America? Do people like this style? Do they rest a lot when high? I'm curious about your opinions.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 23, 2022)

If music isn't pissing off previous generations, its not doing its job.

I'm not stuck im the past musically, per se, but most of these new rappers are weak AF


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 23, 2022)

I’ve listened to him, he’s ok. I wouldn’t go as far as saying he has one of the best albums of all time. Maybe 2021 & in top 10.


----------



## 420LLIE (Mar 23, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> If music isn't pissing off previous generations, its not doing its job.
> 
> I'm not stuck im the past musically, per se, but most of these new rappers are weak AF


If 2pac were alive, no one would be able to overthrow him.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 23, 2022)

420LLIE said:


> If 2pac were alive, no one would be able to overthrow him.


Funny thing is, i wasn't a bug fan of Tupac then because I felt he glamorized too much fuck shit. But in hindsight, I see his pure artistry and mirror-like reflection of his environment. I get it, now.


----------



## 420LLIE (Mar 23, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> I’ve listened to him, he’s ok. I wouldn’t go as far as saying he has one of the best albums of all time. Maybe 2021 & in top 10.











I felt the head and feeling I experienced while listening to these songs in the car in very few pieces. Of course, variable factors, lifestyles, perspectives directly affect the taste of music. Metro Boomin is not human, he is an alien. These beats are not human made.


----------



## 420LLIE (Mar 23, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> I’ve listened to him, he’s ok. I wouldn’t go as far as saying he has one of the best albums of all time. Maybe 2021 & in top 10.


I would love to hear your recommendation for the best albums. Which is the 1st or 2nd album of the top 10 you are talking about? Maybe I know these names because they are popular. There are much better ones that I don't know. Enlighten me dude.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 23, 2022)

420LLIE said:


> I would love to hear your recommendation for the best albums. Which is the 1st or 2nd album of the top 10 you are talking about? Maybe I know these names because they are popular. There are much better ones that I don't know. Enlighten me dude.


Acid Rap -by chance the rapper is great
Issa Gold- Conversations with a butterfly
Flatbush Zombies- D.r.u.g.s and Betteroffdead


Thats a few of my personal favorites, these werent top 10 though maybe acid rap by chance. these are lesser known artists.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 23, 2022)

420LLIE said:


> I would love to hear your recommendation for the best albums. Which is the 1st or 2nd album of the top 10 you are talking about? Maybe I know these names because they are popular. There are much better ones that I don't know. Enlighten me dude.


I’m more into the 90’s - early 2000’s rap.. after that it all went to shit.

If I were to pick my favorite album it would be Jay-z “Reasonable Doubt” I can play that album & not skip a track. Favorite rapper I would give that to Eminem. Favorite freestyle’s Jadakiss & lil dicky. 
Group - I would have to think about..
everyone’s taste is a little different.. some more than others. Lot of good artists of the past & present.


----------



## 420LLIE (Mar 23, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> I’m more into the 90’s - early 2000’s rap.. after that it all went to shit.
> 
> If I were to pick my favorite album it would be Jay-z “Reasonable Doubt” I can play that album & not skip a track. Favorite rapper I would give that to Eminem. Favorite freestyle’s Jadakiss & lil dicky.
> Group - I would have to think about..
> everyone’s taste is a little different.. some more than others. Lot of good artists of the past & present.


It is true that old pieces are much more beautiful than new ones. I guess this isn't just about rap. I love both old and new generation rappers as I am 28 years old. I used to listen to Eminem when I was 18, it was great to do sports while listening to lose yourself. Right now the new generation of rappers is getting my mood up more, especially 21 savage feels awesome.






I can't imagine how high he was when he made this piece. What does it make you feel?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 23, 2022)

420LLIE said:


> It is true that old pieces are much more beautiful than new ones. I guess this isn't just about rap. I love both old and new generation rappers as I am 28 years old. I used to listen to Eminem when I was 18, it was great to do sports while listening to lose yourself. Right now the new generation of rappers is getting my mood up more, especially 21 savage feels awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me & you can roll a zip of blunts up and do better than that in the garage sitting on mil crates bro.
I’m more on this end of rap


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 23, 2022)

This guy is a beast with words.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 23, 2022)

I wish this guy woulda kept pushing.. but drugs r bad mkay. He gets way to fucked up to it professionally. Lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm old school.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 23, 2022)

(laughs in NWA)

Ludacris is like "middle school". He ain't that old.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 23, 2022)

I still listen to Word of Mouth. I listen to a lot of new rap too. Rap these days is way better than almost everything between 1998 to 2015. If you were listening to crunk, you have no right to judge these kids.


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 23, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> Acid Rap -by chance the rapper is great
> Issa Gold- Conversations with a butterfly
> Flatbush Zombies- D.r.u.g.s and Betteroffdead
> 
> ...


Acid rap is very good


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 23, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


I hate to like your post, but Mystikal is probably the most underrated rapper of all time.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 23, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> (laughs in NWA)
> 
> Ludacris is like "middle school". He ain't that old.


Of course I'm a fan of Dre and his boys too. But you all have heard NWA enough I figured. I'd play a better one off this album, but it would probably be frowned upon by some, lol.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 23, 2022)

Also my all time favorite rapper is Mac Miller may he rest in peace. Met him a few months before he OD in a rehab. Was surreal.

Thats a lie, my all time favorite rapper is Curren$y but macmiller is 2nd.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 23, 2022)

Old head would probably like this dude. Out of everything that my son has listened to in the past 5, he is my favorite.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 23, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Old head would probably like this dude. Out of everything that my son has listened to in the past 5, he is my favorite.


How old are you?


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 23, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> How old are you?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 23, 2022)

lusidghost said:


>


Is that code for you were born in 1980?


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 23, 2022)

Great or very irritated.


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 24, 2022)

checkout devin the dude “just trying to live” album you want regret it I promise!!


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 24, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


We need a head banging emoji


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 24, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> checkout devin the dude “just trying to live” album you want regret it I promise!!


I still listen to this album occasionally too.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## crimsonecho (Mar 24, 2022)

man wtf are you all listening to i still like eminem rofl
also hey dude @420LLIE stop growing guerilla in your parents house dude its no bueno


----------



## 420LLIE (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 24, 2022)

I can smoke & hit the highway listening to this all day.


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 24, 2022)

My teen likes them. I listen to mostly juicy j/ memphis phonk type shit. Mac miller when I want some chill shit. Big Krit, south shit


----------



## dank'd (Mar 24, 2022)

speaking of southern hip-hop, just discovered this joint....i'm new york all day since '82 but gosh darn it! incredible....it makes sense premo is from texas. dopeness


----------



## Astral22 (Mar 24, 2022)

I don't listen to that style of hip hop but there are few songs i like.
I grew up on 90's and early 2000's rap and i like it the most.

Right now my favorite rapper is Hopsin, but there are others like Eminem, The Game, Nas, Method Man, Redman, Wu Tang, Onyx, Gangstarr, Talib Kweli, Yelawolf, Eric B & Rakim, Mobb Deep etc..
Some other artists i like are Lil Jon & Eastside Boyz, Paul Wall, Slim Thug, Bun B, T.I, G-Unit (not a big fan of 50 Cent though)
There are so many i can't even remember them all 

Also i like some European rappers like Kool Savas, Azad, Fler, B-Tight, Tram 11


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 24, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> My teen likes them. I listen to mostly juicy j/ memphis phonk type shit. Mac miller when I want some chill shit. Big Krit, south shit


Check out Curren$y if you like south shit hes from new orleans, i love his jazzy type stuff.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 24, 2022)

It doesn't get better than this album.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 24, 2022)

Bumping this for my plant now.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## vertnugs (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Gemtree (Mar 24, 2022)




----------

